# don't be like this guy...



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Snowboard Jump Fail - FAIL Blog: Epic Fail Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments

does anyone know who it is? the crash looks nasty!!!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That's fucked up


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Ouch. Reminds me of the advertisements for Dew Tour on TV when they show one guy hitting a step up and pretty much doing the same thing.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

hahaha that blows

Hope he is alright though.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i bet he and a few guys slept though phyisics


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched Forum or Against 'em and saw Jake Blauevelt do the same thing onto a knuckle...sometimes you just dont get the pop. And you pay for it.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, the jump looked poorly thought out.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

haha oh god. that is funny, but it must have hurt like shit


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Watch me while I dont spill me beer.....


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Game over man. Game over!


----------



## Massis (Feb 25, 2010)

My face actually hurt when I saw that 

though it's not nearly as bad as the guy slamming into the front of a rail on a 20ft+ gap I saw a while ago. Can't seem to find the vid for the moment though...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I actually said 'oh shit!' exactly the same time they did, lol.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Massis said:


> My face actually hurt when I saw that
> 
> though it's not nearly as bad as the guy slamming into the front of a rail on a 20ft+ gap I saw a while ago. Can't seem to find the vid for the moment though...


can u post the vid u find it? was the guy dead? that must be a huge amount of blunt force trauma.


----------



## Massis (Feb 25, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> can u post the vid u find it? was the guy dead? that must be a huge amount of blunt force trauma.


found it just now! apparantly (according to comments) he only broke his pelvis... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojz8koFFnPw&feature=related


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Massis said:


> found it just now! apparantly (according to comments) he only broke his pelvis... YouTube - Big crash in a gap rail in la plagne


oooommmgggg that shit is just nutssss


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

no u said:


> Watch me while I dont spill me beer.....


hahahahaaa.. ! yep he spilled his beer.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I seriously have nightmares about overshooting jumps, this one is bad...

YouTube - Simon Dumont over shoots jump. by a lot.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> I seriously have nightmares about overshooting jumps, this one is bad...
> 
> YouTube - Simon Dumont over shoots jump. by a lot.


Holy shits. The gap wasnt THAT big, why the fuck would he hit that jump at like 60?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Oooh, wow... that made my stomach hurt. ): 

Anyway... this would.. hurt. 
YouTube - Unbelievable snowboard accident!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Rofl Lmao!


----------



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

Ouch, that looked like it hurt. I wonder if his board got stuck in the landing and kept him dangling there in the air.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

lol
need more speed lol


----------

